# Aggressive RN



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a RN dove who I would like to breed to one of my females. I have tried three different females for him to bond/mate with and he is very aggressive towards them and is so mean that I am afraid for the female since they are all so docile and then they become afraid of him. They want nothing to do with him (I don't blame them!) Is he ever going to bond with a female. I posted something similar to this topic before but since then I have tried everything. He had bonded to me but I have basically ignored him and feel bad. He still won't have anything to do with females. He definitely is a male so there is not question about his sex.


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, I also forgot to add that they have been in separate cages side by side prior to going out of their cages together.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I would try putting them in a large flight cage, at least 8ft x 8ft, planted with bushes, lots of perches, nest boxes, 2 feed stations, 2 water stations, and places for the lady to hide.

Or...same large aviary. Put the boy in a cage inside the aviary and lock him up for a while, let the girl enjoy the big beautiful apartment, and he can watch in envy of her freedom. After a month, let him out but only if he has started bow cooing to her through the bars.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

philodice said:


> I would try putting them in a large flight cage, at least 8ft x 8ft, planted with bushes, lots of perches, nest boxes, 2 feed stations, 2 water stations, and places for the lady to hide.
> 
> Or...same large aviary. Put the boy in a cage inside the aviary and lock him up for a while, let the girl enjoy the big beautiful apartment, and he can watch in envy of her freedom. After a month, let him out but only if he has started bow cooing to her through the bars.



Along with philodice's suggestion I would put ALL the females in with him, let him pick which one he might want and by having all the females plus hiding places he won't be able to hone in on just one.


----------

